# Plant id



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello.
Can you help me?~
The Photo was taken 5 minutes before i put the plant in water (she was emersad)
























Thank you


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's kind of hard to tell, but it could be emersed _Hygrophila corymbosa_.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't think so. The leaf margins are serrated and the leaves even look paired. The veining pattern doesn't look like that of Hygrophilas. It reminds me of water celery, albeit a large green one.


----------

